# R.I.P Saprus



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, I came home from school today and Saprus, my mustard gas HM, has passed away. I don't know why he died, he just did. He seemed completely healthy to me, always swimming around his tank and eating, he even made a bubble nest. Well, he is in the big fish tank in the sky now.
R.I.P Saprus


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awww....R.I.P Saprus.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Aw  I am so sorry! R.I.P to Saprus! Swim freely in the sky!


----------

